# Ashley's free/cheap she'd made from pallets



## Stickystuff (11 Sep 2014)

Hi all I wanted to share with you guys my shed/workshop that I'm building.

I've currently got a small 6x7 shed at the bottom of the garden but it's quickly filled up with junk and my daughters toys! 
I'm into mountain biking and my bike is my pride and joy! Buut I want a space to store it and work on it amongst other things! 

So the idea is to build a shed big enough for me to faff about in with some storage space in the roof for more junk/toys! 

Over the last few months I've been collecting pallets mostly from a company in an ind est that I work in! I've collected around 40 pallets mostly of the same size around 1000mm x1200mm and some smaller and some larger.

I recently decided that I had enough to start making the main structure out of, and so it began! 


This is how the end of my garden started to look with more behind the old shed 






I then got my brother and neighbour to help push the old shed forward whilst I get this one built exposing a large concrete base! 





I began by laying 9 pallets down on the floor making sure they where as level as possible as the concrete base has a small step down towards the back. And the started building the walls. 





Once the base of the wall was complete I started on the top layer.





I wanted a large front door/opening to allow any large things to get in easily. As you can see from one of the previous photos I had a motorbike, it's an old one that my brother bought with the intention of us doing a small resto on. Hence the large opening.


----------



## dm65 (11 Sep 2014)

That's the biggest compost bin I've ever seen !!!


----------



## Stickystuff (11 Sep 2014)

I made the door frame from 4x2 wood that used to support the floor of the old shed. In keeping with the cheap free theme.

My parents where getting rid of some old fence panels and so I thought I would use them to clad my shed with. 
I've still got plenty more to collect and plenty more to strip but it's free and will at least get my shed towards being water proof/ tight. 






I also managed to pick up a free door, which is great as my intentions are to have a 2 piece door way with a normal door to gain access and a smaller door to open up to full width! I haven't got a picture but I can! It's certainly old and a little tatty but it saves me trying to make one at least! 

My neighbour is also moving and is getting rid of a lot of old wood and bits he doesn't need/want so I've got a couple of glass pains and possibly some larger ones to try and make some windows from! They are frosted too which will give me a little piece of my with security for prying eyes! Although it's a 200foot garden with acces only available through the side gate or neighbours gardens! So it's unlikely there would be any one down there that shouldn't! 

So this is as far as I've got and I'm starting to think about making the roof!! 
Ideally I need to get it done and water proof by the end of sept as the in laws are moving house and are storing some of my things in their garage at present!!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 Sep 2014)

Have you treated the underside of the floor pallets ie the wood that's in contact with the slab?


----------



## Stickystuff (12 Sep 2014)

No I haven't, I assumed that the pallets would be sufficiently protective enough by themselves. 
I guess as the pallets spend most of their time outside with things on them I thought they would be fine.

I'm going to protect the floor material when I lay the proper floor down. 

Can anyone see the pictures of it? 
I could see them last night but this morning I couldn't see anything?


----------



## marcros (12 Sep 2014)

same here. i could see them last night but not this morning.


----------



## Doug B (12 Sep 2014)

I noticed photobucket is down for maintenance this morning, if you loaded them via their site that could be the reason. :-k


----------



## Ed Bray (12 Sep 2014)

I bought a 6' x 8' tin shed and used pallets to line the floor, put visqueen on top as vapour barrier and some pallet planks on top of that as the floor. 4 years later and the floor has disintegrated with the pallets first to go after about 2 years, then the visqueen was punctured by the broken pallets and nails below and finally the top pallet planks have also broken up and the shed needs to be lifted off the base and a new water resistant floor put in place.

Good luck, but I would be willing to bet your floor doesn't last as long as you think, especially pushing a gert big and heavy bike in there, all we have in ours is gardening tools and a couple of barbies.


----------



## Stickystuff (12 Sep 2014)

Hmmm I'm not sure how I could protect the base pallets now without taking it all apart....? 

If I'm honest if it lasts 2 years I would be surprised, the main reason I'm building it is A: I wanted a project that wouldn't cost me much if anything B: I wanted a workshop/shed big enough to work on my bike inside with the capability to shut the door and keep warm in the winter. C: now the in laws are moving I need some space to keep my things as they will be moving to far away to access easily, and they want my stuff gone anyways! 

I thinking it lasts 2 years by then I'll be in a better position to maybe buy a shed or build a decent one! 
Or possibly rebuild with better water proofing!


----------



## Steve-O (13 Sep 2014)

I think this is great, it reminds me of an allotment shed. 

I love seeing old unwanted wood turned into something nice. I'm in the process of building a garden bench out of old timber we had lying around in our yard at work. 

Please keep us posted.

Stephen


----------



## sammy.se (23 Sep 2014)

Steve-O":2z96p4um said:


> I think this is great, it reminds me of an allotment shed.
> 
> I love seeing old unwanted wood turned into something nice. I'm in the process of building a garden bench out of old timber we had lying around in our yard at work.
> 
> ...



+1

I like this a lot


----------



## spiderlane (23 Oct 2014)

Excellent recycling! I watch this thread with interest. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## dh7892 (27 Oct 2014)

Great idea. Like prefab stud walls for free!

Look forward to seeing hoe it goes.


----------



## Mitch (19 Aug 2016)

Hi,

I'm thinking of doing something similar.

Is your shed still standing?

Mike


----------

